# Found Cockatiel - Dudley



## evegeorgina (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi,

Last Saturday (4th June) we found a yellow cockatiel in the garden (DY2 area). Please contact us if you think he/she may be yours.

Thanks


----------



## parrotalert (Feb 22, 2011)

evegeorgina said:


> Hi,
> 
> Last Saturday (4th June) we found a yellow cockatiel in the garden (DY2 area). Please contact us if you think he/she may be yours.
> 
> Thanks


Is this your report by any chance?
FOUND Cockatiel Parrot / Bird - Dudley, West Midlands, United Kingdom, UK - F971

We've have birds reported missing on file, you can perform a map search:
Search Location for Parrots Lost and Found - parrotalert.com
or browse the lost/found directory:
Parrots Lost and Found Registry Directory - Page 1


----------



## sefo1968 (Jul 28, 2011)

Could you tell me if you have found the owner yet. I would be happy to give he/she a good home as my 14 year old cockatiel Yoko has recently died and now John her mate needs some company. If you could let me know either way that would be great as I too live in the Dudley area, Netherton actually  Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## petsrightmeow (Sep 27, 2011)

Hope you find the owner!!


----------

